# Insulin sensitivity and exercise



## Northerner (Mar 2, 2009)

I've known since I was diagnosed that insulin sensitivity improves with exercise, but it's only recently as I've stepped up my running that I've noticed just how profound it can be!

I went for quite a long run on Saturday morning and reduced my insulin by about 25% for the rest of the day. The following day I kept the same reduction, but was getting hypos, so I reduced again through the day. For my evening meal I was taking 33% less insulin and still dropping quite low before bed, so I snacked and woke up this morning to 4.1.

Had to step up the insulin a little bit today, but still around 25% less than I was taking before that run!


----------



## aymes (Mar 2, 2009)

Tell me about it! I too have just started running more again over the weekend (although I'm sure not as much as you!!). I've signed up for a race which is happening in 6 weeks time so suddenly went from the 'plodding along' I've been doing all winter to full 'training' mode, definately some insulin reworking needed! 

Sorry can't offer any advice on it, just agreement!


----------



## runner (May 4, 2009)

*insulin sensitivity*

Hi,

I found this site really helpful:  http://www.bdec-e-learning.com  It is an on line form of the training about carbohydrate counting and diabetes, but it has some useful info on exercise and dosing and a chart you can use to see how youe exercise affects your dosing requirements.

Good luck with the running.  I just did the racr for life - 5k - 43 mins - as you can see I'm still in the early running stages, making slow progress!


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2009)

runner said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found this site really helpful:  http://www.bdec-e-learning.com  It is an on line form of the training about carbohydrate counting and diabetes, but it has some useful info on exercise and dosing and a chart you can use to see how youe exercise affects your dosing requirements.
> 
> Good luck with the running.  I just did the racr for life - 5k - 43 mins - as you can see I'm still in the early running stages, making slow progress!



Thanks for the site, runner, and congratulations on your run!


----------



## runner (May 4, 2009)

Hi Northerner,

Thanks.  Just wish I could get past the bar I seemed to have hit - would love to run the whole thing next year...


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2009)

runner said:


> Hi Northerner,
> 
> Thanks.  Just wish I could get past the bar I seemed to have hit - would love to run the whole thing next year...



I've had to work my way back up to fitness several times over the 25 years I've been a runner. I've always found that the really difficult part is running 3 miles without collapsing in a heap! Once I'm able to run that distance comfortably, my distances, fitness and stamina increase exponentially. I think it has a lot to do with getting everything warmed up and working - getting your heart and lungs working at a level where they can cope with running over long distances, and getting your muscles strong enough to last without getting too tired. 

Stick at it - it will happen! It might be a good idea to aim for a 10k run in about three months time - having that target can be good motivation to get out there!


----------



## runner (May 4, 2009)

Hi Northerner,

Thanks for the encouragement.  The friend I did the 5k with is doing a 10k.  Maybe I'll sign up with her. Muscles seem OK, just get out of breath.  25 years running - brilliant!

Afraid I had to change my Avatar - now I know why people don't use pictures of themselves - much rather look at my hens!


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2009)

runner said:


> Hi Northerner,
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement.  The friend I did the 5k with is doing a 10k.  Maybe I'll sign up with her. Muscles seem OK, just get out of breath.  25 years running - brilliant!
> 
> Afraid I had to change my Avatar - now I know why people don't use pictures of themselves - much rather look at my hens!



Go for it! I was due to run in the Stockholm Marathon five days after I was diagnosed - needless to say, I didn't make it! I completely lost my fitness as I wasn't allowed to run at all for about 3 months, but managed to get back to it enough to run in the Great South Run. It's been a struggle, particularly over the winter months as I've really felt the cold for the first time in my life (normally used to be shirt sleeves at minus 5c!) - which I can only ascribe to the diabetes and associated medications. So glad that Spring is here!

p.s. are those finger-prickin' chickens?


----------



## sofaraway (May 4, 2009)

I have started running a bit over the past couple of weeks in order to get my fitness up for next seasons footy. I have found that after my (short) run in the mornings I have slightly reduced my novorapid for the rest of the day. 

Just wondering what people take when they go out for a run? I don't want to take too much stuff, so have just been taking some glucose tablets and my keys in my pocket. Do you guys take your meter with you? I am only running around the streets around where i live and some of the time running with my partner.


----------



## runner (May 4, 2009)

*finger-prickin' good*



Northerner said:


> Go for it! I was due to run in the Stockholm Marathon five days after I was diagnosed - needless to say, I didn't make it! I completely lost my fitness as I wasn't allowed to run at all for about 3 months, but managed to get back to it enough to run in the Great South Run. It's been a struggle, particularly over the winter months as I've really felt the cold for the first time in my life (normally used to be shirt sleeves at minus 5c!) - which I can only ascribe to the diabetes and associated medications. So glad that Spring is here!
> 
> p.s. are those finger-prickin' chickens?


  LOL!  And their eggs are colesterol-free! 

My husband always used to feel the heat, but since he's been on medication for high blood pressure, feels the cold much more, so guess it was the blood pressure in his case.

Did you find your diabetes/medication affected your running, apart from not being able to train?


----------



## runner (May 4, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I have started running a bit over the past couple of weeks in order to get my fitness up for next seasons footy. I have found that after my (short) run in the mornings I have slightly reduced my novorapid for the rest of the day.
> 
> Just wondering what people take when they go out for a run? I don't want to take too much stuff, so have just been taking some glucose tablets and my keys in my pocket. Do you guys take your meter with you? I am only running around the streets around where i live and some of the time running with my partner.


Hi sofaraway,

No,  I don't take my meter, but I do test before and after.  I take my mobile phone, which has 'diabetes' under the ICE contact number (In Case of Emergency) and some glucose tabs.


----------



## HelenM (May 4, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> Just wondering what people take when they go out for a run? I don't want to take too much stuff, so have just been taking some glucose tablets and my keys in my pocket. Do you guys take your meter with you? I am only running around the streets around where i live and some of the time running with my partner.


I wear a  very soft, light, 'bum bag' containing, meter, strips, pricker, dextrose, a cereal bar, antiseptic wipes (because I've fallen over more than once) and loo paper!. I also wear a 'road id ' identity bracelet and always  carry a water bottle. No mobile because no signal. However my runs are in a very isolated area, so I have to be prepared for anything. I'm lucky if I see a couple of tractors an hour! 
Seriously, I think the meter is important at least until you learn what happens to you, it is sometimes difficult to distinguish tiredness and lack of energy from hypo and lack of energy.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 5, 2009)

i only take my water dextros and a snack with me, but i do agree that till you can tell the difference between just pain old low energy and hypo low energy then you do need to be able to test to save going high


----------



## runner (Jun 12, 2009)

Just had a short run - now aiming for run 7mins, walk 2mins x 3.  did 1st runa dn walk, then just 5 mins - saw a man on the corner of the lane go thru' kissing gate into field - but no dog.  when I reached gate, he was standing ther looking over gate.  Probably just enjoying a walk, but didn't fancy running back down that way.

Anyway, thought I had food, insulin, excercise ratio sorted.  usually have to make allowancesd that run or Yoga weill make BG drop by 3.  Went out for a run on BG of 9, but no insulin.  Tested a little when I got back and it was 10!  I think it's because I had small lunch (bread and banana) but no insulin, wnereas I ussually run in the morning and have breakfast and insulin adjusted down for run.  any thoughts?


----------

